# Betta related dreams?



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

I recently had my first betta related dream & was wondering if any of you guys had some that you would like to share? Mine was kind of a "horror" dream as I dreamed of my tank breaking/cracking, I woke up and had to check on the tank just to make sure it was still intact, the fear of it happening is real


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

My wife dreamed about our little girl fish jumping out of her tank. My wife found her on the floor and picked her up, and slipped her into her wallet (because dreams are weird).

Unfortunately, three days later the poor thing died of dropsy  We rushed to save her for days but it didn't help, poor thing. So the dream was kind of a premonition, but also very uncomfortable.


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

Amberjp said:


> I recently had my first betta related dream & was wondering if any of you guys had some that you would like to share? Mine was kind of a "horror" dream as I dreamed of my tank breaking/cracking, I woke up and had to check on the tank just to make sure it was still intact, the fear of it happening is real




You mean I am not the only one having the horror dreams about tanks cracking and breaking and I have to be quick to rescue all my fish?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

No horror betta dreams yet, but I have had a few, especially when I have a problem I need to work out (how to move them to college, getting a tank for Destiny, etc.) None that I currently remember though.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I've had lots of betta dreams...Including ones where the tanks crack, where my divided tanks fail and I have a bloodbath to deal with. I've also had dreams about some of the fish I end up getting. Vincent was one I had a dream about finding. Unfortunately he didn't make it past a month with me due to chronic issues with SBD and then popeye. 

There is one dream that stands out the most though. I was at my school and found out they had a room dedicated to Bettas and that they were selling them like at BettaWorld or The Betta Shop. I remember in the dream I was trying to pick just one out and then ran back to the dorm to grab my roommates and dragged them back with me. There were tons of fish. Giants, regular sizes, tons of tail types. I remember one that caught my eye was a blue and yellow butterfly. Blue body and then his fins had a yellow band in the middle surrounded by one white band and one blue band with a small white band between the blue and yellow. He was a Halfmoon and he was gorgeous! Have never seen one like him in person yet.


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

Good thing I checked before making a similar thread ^^". I had no dreams that relate to rational fish horror problems, but I do have crazy dream irrationals ones though. Especially seeing multiple bettas in the the same tank. 

Last night my betta fish Booney(SIP) was in my dream....I still miss him and the dream tore open the healing wounds,. Don't really remember what the whole dream was about, but I vividly remember in my dream after seeing Booney swim happily in a tank, I recalled I had buried him months ago and confuse with how he was alive and well in front of me. 

In another dream, a female betta fish reminded me of Shiva(SIP), even though the female barely looks anything like him. It was her fins that reminded me of him, light pale fins outlined in another pale color. She was also pale in color, looking almost white, with a few light color blemishes here and there on her body. The fish store looked similar to a gamestop store oddly enough. For the longest while in the dream, I was trying to decide should I get her or not. I even remember I still have Ghost and getting her would ruin my ten gallon plans. In the end I couldn't leave her behind and decided to get her. She was also living with a few other girls and the employee had fun making sure he got her. Then suddenly out of the blue these dark blue fish appear in the tank, maybe 2-3 times bigger than the female bettas. 

Another dream, must had been when I first got Booney when he had SBD(and of course developed it the day after I got him). I had a few bettas in my 2.5 gallon and they kept floating up out of the water. For the entire dream I kept gently pushing them back into the tank. Frantic over the fact they keep on floating out of the tank.

One dream my betta fish were like frogs, but out of the water they were more insect like. I had three betta fish in this dream, Booney, Ghost, and another one but I don't remember what he looked like. The dream also took place at my grandpa's house(I was living there when I first got Shiva) and I was almost finish setting up the tank. I think the tank is bigger than a 10 gallon and it had a wooden canopy with part of it folding up when I want to get into the tank along with its own stand that matches. The betta fish were happily hanging out on the outside of a glass vase. They didn't wanted to go into the tank. At the end I freaked out because I remembered they all can't be in the same tank with each other. Even though they got along fine outside of the tank. 

I think the very first betta fish dream I had, possibly might have a piece of my fantasizing of maybe breeding Shiva one day(I have no interest in breeding now though, where would I put all those babies). He was in the one gallon tank I had at the time, but it looked much bigger when I look at it from the side(think in magic terms like in Harry Potter, small tent outside, huge inside). There was a orangish octopus looking thing in there with him and they had made three babies(looked full grown in the dream). I noticed Shiva and the orange fish was "kissing", then saw something odd was going on. It was too late before I realize that the orange fish stunned Shiva(like in betta fish breeding where the female becomes motionless) and had swallowed him. I was so upset after that. Also in the dream, apparently the tank doubled as a drink with a straw poking out of the lid.

That's all I the dreams I can think of on the top of my head. I'll post more if I remember more or a new weird one pops up.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I've had several dreams relating to my boys. I remember one dream I had happened after Dangerous passed, I don't remember much about it, but just that he was there, I like to think that they appear in our dreams to remind us that they are still there, and that they are OK.

The other dream I had was very strange, I was walking home and I turned down the street that connects to ours, and Ollie met me when I turned onto that street, and walked with me home! Yeah, he was out of the water! It was crazy, and I remember thinking in my dream how much I'd miss him greeting me and following me home when he passes.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I have dreams about water changing and equipment failure crises from time to time. oTL


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I posted one of these in my journal ^^ it's how my tiny dt boy got his name!

I walked out of the bedroom at mom's and this little blue and red vibrant fish came darting out if a hide in his part of the divided tank and was begging for attention flareing and wiggling, a said " hi Sebastian aren't you being social today!" And had him chase my finger around the tank.
This was the day before he showed up ^^


----------

